# Dressed for Christmas!



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG, soooooooo cute! Hahahaha...


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness.... cute just doesn't cut it! How about adorable!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

That is so cute,I love it!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Could she possibly be any cuter?! Fantastic! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She is a cutie!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty poodle, Pretty dress!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

cute!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Look at that dress ... she looks like a little DOLL !

She's wrapped like a little package. Great GIFT :smile:.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww! If only Ruby could see (and recognize!) her own reflection in the mirror, she'd know the bow_ really_ sets off the whole look. She's absolutely darling!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Aaaawwwww!!!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a little doll!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Downright absolutely adorable.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Awww adorable


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

She's a cutie!!!


----------

